# choose your own adventure



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

ok, i was thinking the other day that there are no choose your own adventures for warhammer. they were always my fave type of stories as you had some control in what happened. anyways i was thinking what about i write up one for fun. itd probably take me a couple of months if i bother but what do you guys reckon, would you be interested in it. i could post a part and then you vote for the choice you want, majority wins and the story continues down that path. its an idea and im just curious on what you guys think, i may not even do it cause im pretty lazy


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Its a right bloody good idea! Long long ago during Horn's younger years, i started a 40k adventure type thing. Make your own choices and shit. It ended up being pretty complicated and my head was brimming with Ideas, knowledge and inspiration, so I dropped the whole thing and went to bed. 

It was about this guy who was being called up for conscription into the Imperial Guard, resiting compliance meant going over to becoming a penal dude (if you made a choice and got caught) or lost and damned. Or you had the choice to comply and join the ranks. Then it went from training (which was quick) right up to the battle and choices you made affected the guy's survival, friends and all that other crap. 

Don't know how you'd post it up on Heresy though... I used Publisher

but do it! great idea


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Myself and Torealis have been working on a Fighting Fantasy story for the past few months. It's stagnated slightly now though, I need to get back on it.

The way you can link to open a new post in the same window within a thread is through the post code.

Click here


```
[URL="https://xenforo.local.svc.cluster.local/posts/10/"]Click here[/URL]
```
This means you need to know the exact post your reader will "turn" too.

Otherwise the page opens in a new window.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Great idea, you know what could also be interesting, rolling the dice for which side it goes!=D


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

MyI)arkness said:


> Great idea, you know what could also be interesting, rolling the dice for which side it goes!=D


lol, actually there are books that are like that in a way, u have are the hero and its like Dungeons and dragons, u navigate the book like a choose your own adventure and you get weapons that add to your strength or energy and that. then you can run into enemies and you fight them and such, i loved those books, one based on 40k would be great, i might work on that instead, use the combat system from 40k and incorporate it into a story like that. 

hmmmmm, you know what, u just gave me an idea, thank you so much, im going to do it like those D&D stories, u choose to be a guardsman, sister or a SM, that gives you different stats and such, each character has a different stories which means bieng a SM wont make life easier cause your better, it makes it harder as you fight more enemies then the IG would and such. what do you guys think off that?


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Sounds awesome, but also sounds like alot of work :S


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

lol, i have time and boredom, this is just a fun thing i was going to do to entertain myself when im bored. also, remember in my first post i said that i might get lazy and give up, you never know what may happen 

ok, i got some basic ideas, you would have LD tests in certain situations, say a group of ork bikers were driving you down, you take a leadership test, if you pass you kill one as they advance and then they other 2 leap off their bikes to fight you in close combat while if you fail you dive out of their way and the 3 of them proceed to jump off their bikes and you fight, stuff like that

also have different guns, u start with the standered and if you end up in certain areas or do side quest like stuff you can get secondary weapons and that, so youd have a heavy bolter for troops and a missile launcher for tanks and monstrous creatures

EDIT : new ideas

BS – 4
WS – 3
S – 3
T – 3
W – 10 (you cant be to easy to kill, plus this is your health, and I f I remember correctly you need lots for this kind of stuff)
A - 1
I – 3
LD – 8
SV – 3+

Weapon – bolter, strength 4, AP 5, rapid fire

example for combat:

while sneaking up on the ork camp you are spotted by a grot, the creature gives a yelp as it scuttles off to warn its masters (i dont know what grots think of orks) off you, raising your weapon you fire at the wretched creature.

grot
T - 3
SV - -

if you kill the creature go to page blah blah (you continue on)
if you miss the grot go to page blah blah (read below)

the grot comes running around the corner, smilling you prepare to blast it into a pulp for its stupidity when a ork nob lumbers around the corner, seeing you it gives a yell and charges at you while the grot excitedly opens fire at you.

Nob

BS – 6
WS – 3
S – 4
T – 4
W – 2
A - 2
I – 2
SV – 5+

weapon - ork pistol (dont know the name) strength 3, AP -, pistol.

Grot

BS – 5
WS – 2
S – 3
T – 3
W – 1
A - 1
I – 2

weapon - ork pistol (dont know the name) strength 3, AP -, pistol.

the ork will take one turn to reach you before engaging in cc, the grot is so excited it will keep firing even when the ork reaches cc, when it shoots roll a D6, on a 1,2,3 it hits you, on a 4+ it hits the ork.

so pretty much turn one u pick which you shoot at and roll dice to see if you wound and such, the grot an ork then return fire if they are alive. turn two the ork reaches cc with you so you cannot shoot at the grot and you and the ork fight with the cc rules, meanwhile the grot keeps firing at you. continue untill you or them are dead. 

hope this helps people that have never seen the books im talking about before get an idea of what im talking about


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Uh so its like rpg, only you do everything by the book?


----------

